# ما الذى يحدث بالاسكندرية ؟!!!!!!!



## +إيرينى+ (22 أبريل 2014)

*لاحظت منذ حوالى أسبوعين أو أكتر 

وجود ورقة على معظم سيارات المشروع (السيرفيس) بالاسكندرية







مكتوب عليها 

هل صليت على النبى اليوم ؟

أو 

هل صليت على حبيبك اليوم ؟

أو ما يماثلهما






ثم بدأت هذه الورقة تلصق على السيارات الملاكى

و بعد ذلك وجدتها تلصق على المحلات

ثم يعودون فيقولون : مسلم و مسيحى إيد واحدة 

طب بتميز ليه ؟؟

ما هذا ؟ و لماذا ؟؟*


----------



## صوت صارخ (22 أبريل 2014)

*دى نوع من المناخوليا الدينية ...... تصيب الشعوب المقهورة .... خاصة عندما يتحول الدين إلى سلعة ..... وهذا الأمر ليس مقصورا على الاسلام فقط ..... بل موجود في اليهودية .... والمسيحية ايضا ....*


----------



## +إيرينى+ (22 أبريل 2014)

صوت صارخ قال:


> *دى نوع من المناخوليا الدينية ...... تصيب الشعوب المقهورة .... خاصة عندما يتحول الدين إلى سلعة ..... وهذا الأمر ليس مقصورا على الاسلام فقط ..... بل موجود في اليهودية .... والمسيحية ايضا ....*



*المهم عندنا إحنا بس ؟ و لا وصل عندكم ؟*


----------



## oesi no (22 أبريل 2014)

بحسبك هتتكلمى عن غزو الفلاحين 
ههههههههههههه 
لا دى منتشرة عندنا من زمااااااااااااااااااااان


----------



## صوت صارخ (22 أبريل 2014)

+إيرينى+ قال:


> *المهم عندنا إحنا بس ؟ و لا وصل عندكم ؟*



*موجودة في كافة الدول الاسلامية ...... *


----------



## red333 (22 أبريل 2014)

صوت صارخ قال:


> *موجودة في كافة الدول الاسلامية ...... *


*ليست الاسلاميه فقط استاذى*







رمز السمكه  موجود عند المسيحيين



*الدين افيون الشعوب استاذى*


*ارى هذه الملصقات فى شوارع الاسكندريه  منتشره  *
*وللاسف هو نوع من اختزال  العلاقه مع الخالق فى ملصق*
*كنت اتمنى ان يكون الملصق هو هل عملت خير لاحد اليوم  او هل ساعدت احد اليوم*

*وللاسف  اشعر برغبه فى الضحك عندما انظر الى وجه سائق الميكروباص الذى يكون فى بعض الخطوط الداخليه مثل العوايد باكوس عباره عن شخص مبرشم  لا يتوقف عن السباب للركاب والناس والمعاكسه للسيدات ورغم ذلك معلق الملصق*​


----------



## انت شبعي (22 أبريل 2014)

ايون دي بشوفها كتير على العربيات و في المحلات و في كل مكان
و حتى احنا المسيحيين بنكتب ايات على العربيات و عربيات النقل خصوصا
و اكيد اليهود كذلك بيرسموا نجمة داود على العربيات
فعلا الدين افيون الشعوب و داخل في كل حاجة حتى في كلامنا مع بعض تلاقي المسلم يقول صلي على النبي او يقول تصدق و تؤمن بالله او لما تحصل مصيبة يقول اهدا دة انت حتى مؤمن و موحد بالله
و احنا نقول مجد سيدك او بسم الصليب او يا ام النور او بأمانة المسيح
دة عادي يا ايرو


----------



## جيلان (22 أبريل 2014)

oesi no قال:


> بحسبك هتتكلمى عن غزو الفلاحين
> ههههههههههههه
> لا دى منتشرة عندنا من زمااااااااااااااااااااان



وانا كماان افتكرتها هتتكلم على ده 
الحمد لله انا فى شم النسيم طلعت منها اصلا :ura1: مرجعتش غير بالليل


----------



## ياسر الجندى (22 أبريل 2014)

أظن إن الذى ينشرها لايريد بها اذى غيره 

بل من باب أخذ الاجر بتذكير غيره بالذكر


----------



## +إيرينى+ (23 أبريل 2014)

oesi no قال:


> بحسبك هتتكلمى عن غزو الفلاحين
> ههههههههههههه
> لا دى منتشرة عندنا من زمااااااااااااااااااااان



*عندكوا من زمان 
و ساكت !!!
مش تحكى ؟*


----------



## +إيرينى+ (23 أبريل 2014)

red333 قال:


> *ليست الاسلاميه فقط استاذى*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*ما تقولش ؟

ريد عندنا ؟:ura1:

إوعى وشك:smile02

لو لو لو لو لى لى لى لى 

____________________________

بعد التحية الل فاتت

أحب أقولك ثلاثة حاجات

أولهما : إنى عرفت إنك إسكندرانى بالرغم إن لغتك لا تظهرك !!! فين بنجيبوه و من بحرى و بنحبوه ؟

ثانيهما:  إنى بدأت أحس بنوعية المواضيع و المشاركات الل بتستفزك للدخول 

ثالثهما : إن رأيك ممتاز جدا

و لكن الأستاذ صوت بيتكلم عن الدول الاسلامية 

و إنت جبت صورة السمكة على أحد السيارات

هى السيارة ديه فين ؟؟ فى أوروبا يعنى ؟

*


----------



## +إيرينى+ (23 أبريل 2014)

انت شبعي قال:


> ايون دي بشوفها كتير على العربيات و في المحلات و في كل مكان
> و حتى احنا المسيحيين بنكتب ايات على العربيات و عربيات النقل خصوصا
> و اكيد اليهود كذلك بيرسموا نجمة داود على العربيات
> فعلا الدين افيون الشعوب و داخل في كل حاجة حتى في كلامنا مع بعض تلاقي المسلم يقول صلي على النبي او يقول تصدق و تؤمن بالله او لما تحصل مصيبة يقول اهدا دة انت حتى مؤمن و موحد بالله
> ...


*
إيه دا ؟
إنتى إسكندرانية ؟:smile02

دا إحنا بأة ممكن نعملوا رابطة السكندريين و نكسروا الدونيا 

ولااااااااااااااااااااااا  التمساح أحموووووووووووووووووو _  بأة و كدة :smile01






المهم المهم

رأيك صح طبعا 

إحنا ناس شكليين*


----------



## +إيرينى+ (23 أبريل 2014)

جيلان قال:


> وانا كماان افتكرتها هتتكلم على ده
> الحمد لله انا فى شم النسيم طلعت منها اصلا :ura1: مرجعتش غير بالليل





*لأ بأة لأ بأة 

إحنا كلنا هنا من إسكندرية و لا إيه ؟؟:smile02*


----------



## +إيرينى+ (23 أبريل 2014)

ياسر الجندى قال:


> أظن إن الذى ينشرها لايريد بها اذى غيره
> 
> بل من باب أخذ الاجر بتذكير غيره بالذكر



*نتمنى هذا يا ياسر *


----------



## صوت صارخ (23 أبريل 2014)

ياسر الجندى قال:


> أظن إن الذى ينشرها لايريد بها اذى غيره
> 
> بل من باب أخذ الاجر بتذكير غيره بالذكر



*كلهم لصوص وبائعى مخدرات وسلاح 

الله ليس بحاجة لمن يذكره .... الله بحاجة لمن يفعل مشيئته*


----------



## حبيب يسوع (24 أبريل 2014)

ان كانت على هذه العبارة تبقى بسيطة
المصيبة الكبرى فى الارهااب الدينى القتل باسم الاسلام


----------



## انت شبعي (24 أبريل 2014)

+إيرينى+ قال:


> *إيه دا ؟*
> *إنتى إسكندرانية ؟:smile02*
> 
> *دا إحنا بأة ممكن نعملوا رابطة السكندريين و نكسروا الدونيا *
> ...


هههههههههههه
 يؤسفني اقولك و اصدمك يا ايرو بأني قاهرية :smil13:
نشأت و ترعرعت في القاهرة بس روحت اسكندرية كتير و اجمل ايام حياتي قضيتها في اسكندرية و المعمورة و سيدي جابر و المندرة و الكورنيش و محطة الرمل و الترام
ياااااااة اياااااام :11_1_211v:
الاعلانات اللي بقولك عليها دي عندنا في القاهرة بردو


----------



## +إيرينى+ (25 أبريل 2014)

انت شبعي قال:


> هههههههههههه
> يؤسفني اقولك و اصدمك يا ايرو بأني قاهرية :smil13:
> نشأت و ترعرعت في القاهرة بس روحت اسكندرية كتير و اجمل ايام حياتي قضيتها في اسكندرية و المعمورة و سيدي جابر و المندرة و الكورنيش و محطة الرمل و الترام
> ياااااااة اياااااام :11_1_211v:
> الاعلانات اللي بقولك عليها دي عندنا في القاهرة بردو



*قهرتينى قهرة دلوقتى:smile02​*


----------



## جيلان (26 أبريل 2014)

https://www.facebook.com/ali.ghozlan.1/posts/10200935883118931?stream_ref=10

شوفتو ده ؟


----------



## +إيرينى+ (26 أبريل 2014)

جيلان قال:


> https://www.facebook.com/ali.ghozlan.1/posts/10200935883118931?stream_ref=10
> 
> شوفتو ده ؟



*لسة شايفاه دلوقتى

بس كويس صدقينى : حركة كويسة جدا

شوفتى التعليقات ؟*


----------



## red333 (26 أبريل 2014)

+إيرينى+ قال:


> *ما تقولش ؟*
> 
> *ريد عندنا ؟:ura1:*
> 
> ...


*شوفى يا ايرينى*
*الشعب المصرى عايش منظومة نفاق عجيبه*
*بيعمل كل حاجه غلط  ويجرى يستخبى فى الدين*
*تتخيلى ان صاحب فرن بيحط جاز على العجين ال الناس هتكلوا عشان الناس ماتروحش الفرن عنده ويعرف يبيع الدقيق فى السوق السوداء ومفيش مانع انه اخر السنه يروح الحج عادى*
*طبعا  صورة السمكه دى انتشرت فى مصر من كذا سنه وبعدين اختفت بعد صدور قانون منع الرموز الدينيه على السيارات*


----------



## صوت صارخ (26 أبريل 2014)

*ومربيين الدجاج ..... يطعمون صغار الدجاج هرمونات مسرطنة فيتحول الكتكوت الى دجاجة في 15 يوم ...... ومع هذا يصلون الخمس صلوات حاضر
والمزارعين ... الذين يستخدمون مياه الصرف الصحى في رى اراضيهم المزروعة بالخضروات .... فتسبب في امراض قاتلة ..... ونجدهم في المساء يتحدثون عن تطبيق الشريعة ....
ذات يوم .... عندما كان عندى شركة مقاولات .... كنت مضطر لدفع رشاوى للحصول على مستحقاتى .... فكان مدير التنفيذ, المسيحى, بعد اخذ الرشوة, والفصال في قيمتها, يعطينى دفاتر للتبرع للاديرة والكنائس
والمدير المالى, المسلم, كان يأخذ الرشوة في الحمام, وهو في سبيلة للوضوء, ليؤم موظفى الشركة في الصلاة ......*


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (26 أبريل 2014)

*[FONT=&quot]تصدقى يا إيرينى لو قلت لك أن الظاهرة دى*​​ *[FONT=&quot]مشفتهاش فى بلد ( الحبيب ) ذات نفسه ؟[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]ولا فى المحلات ولا حتى داخل فنادق مكة أو المدينة !![/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]أقصى حاجة داخل الغرفة هو ستيكرز يوضح أتجاه قبلة الصلاة فقط[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]تعرفى ان اى ستيكرز ( غير رسمى ) يتلطع ع الأزاز[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]غرامته 100 ريال سعودى فورى [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]*​*[FONT=&quot]ولا تشوفى الظاهرة دى داخل حافلات النقل العام هناك [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]( مكة / جدة / المدينة المنورة ) [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]*​*[FONT=&quot]مثل ما نراه على أتوبيسات النقل العام الحمرا عندنا [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]( لآ إله الا الله _ عتبة / رمسيس _ محمد رسول الله ) [/FONT]*​[/FONT]


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (26 أبريل 2014)

*[FONT=&quot]طيب تعرفى الأستيكرز دة بييجى منين عندنا هنا ؟*​​ *[FONT=&quot]مقاس فرخ الأستيكرز الأستاندر 1 م * 70 سم[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]لو بيصمم لزبون ستيكرز لشغله 20سم*20 سم = 15 قطعة / الفرخ[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]بيفيض معاه 10سم فى العرض تعمل (5) ستيكرز صلى ع النبى[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]*​*[FONT=&quot]لو طبع ( للزبون ) 5000 ستيكرز = 340 فرخ [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]تعمل معاه فائض 1700 ستيكرز ( ببلاش ) على قفا الزبون[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]*​*[FONT=&quot]لو باعه بنص جنيه ...أحسبيها أنتى بقى[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]الكلام دة بيتعمل فى مطابع ( منطقة المطرية ) فى القاهرة 
[/FONT]*​
*[FONT=&quot][/FONT]*​*[FONT=&quot]أنا عن نفسى واحد أعطانى 100 ستيكرز ( هدية ) من النوع دة 
[/FONT]*​*[FONT=&quot]واضح أنه على سيماي ملامح التقوى والورع 
[/FONT]*​[/FONT]


----------



## +إيرينى+ (26 أبريل 2014)

red333 قال:


> *شوفى يا ايرينى*
> *الشعب المصرى عايش منظومة نفاق عجيبه*
> *بيعمل كل حاجه غلط  ويجرى يستخبى فى الدين*
> *تتخيلى ان صاحب فرن بيحط جاز على العجين ال الناس هتكلوا عشان الناس ماتروحش الفرن عنده ويعرف يبيع الدقيق فى السوق السوداء ومفيش مانع انه اخر السنه يروح الحج عادى*
> *طبعا  صورة السمكه دى انتشرت فى مصر من كذا سنه وبعدين اختفت بعد صدور قانون منع الرموز الدينيه على السيارات*



*تصدق أنا عمرى ما أخدت بالى من موضوع السمكة دا :fun_oops:

أنا بأعرف إنه ميداليات و خلاص

مش عل العربيات كمان:love34:
*


----------



## +إيرينى+ (26 أبريل 2014)

صوت صارخ قال:


> *ومربيين الدجاج ..... يطعمون صغار الدجاج هرمونات مسرطنة فيتحول الكتكوت الى دجاجة في 15 يوم ...... ومع هذا يصلون الخمس صلوات حاضر
> والمزارعين ... الذين يستخدمون مياه الصرف الصحى في رى اراضيهم المزروعة بالخضروات .... فتسبب في امراض قاتلة ..... ونجدهم في المساء يتحدثون عن تطبيق الشريعة ....
> ذات يوم .... عندما كان عندى شركة مقاولات .... كنت مضطر لدفع رشاوى للحصول على مستحقاتى .... فكان مدير التنفيذ, المسيحى, بعد اخذ الرشوة, والفصال في قيمتها, يعطينى دفاتر للتبرع للاديرة والكنائس
> والمدير المالى, المسلم, كان يأخذ الرشوة في الحمام, وهو في سبيلة للوضوء, ليؤم موظفى الشركة في الصلاة ......*



*تصدق بأة أنا ليا حق عل فكرة 

مسلم و مسيحى إيد واحدة :2:*


----------



## +إيرينى+ (26 أبريل 2014)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *[FONT=&quot]تصدقى يا إيرينى لو قلت لك أن الظاهرة دى*​​ *[FONT=&quot]مشفتهاش فى بلد ( الحبيب ) ذات نفسه ؟[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]ولا فى المحلات ولا حتى داخل فنادق مكة أو المدينة !![/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]أقصى حاجة داخل الغرفة هو ستيكرز يوضح أتجاه قبلة الصلاة فقط[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]تعرفى ان اى ستيكرز ( غير رسمى ) يتلطع ع الأزاز[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]غرامته 100 ريال سعودى فورى [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
> [/FONT]*
> *[FONT=&quot]ولا تشوفى الظاهرة دى داخل حافلات النقل العام هناك [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]( مكة / جدة / المدينة المنورة ) [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
> [/FONT]*
> *[FONT=&quot]مثل ما نراه على أتوبيسات النقل العام الحمرا عندنا [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]( لآ إله الا الله _ عتبة / رمسيس _ محمد رسول الله ) [/FONT]*​[/FONT]



*أيوة فعلا إحنا كمان فى حافلات النقل الرصاصى * أزرق ههههههههههه

عندنا بأة مكان فى إسكندرية إسمه مكة المكرمة (بجد على فكرة) دا يعنى ناحية البيطاش و العجمى 

تمام؟







لا مش تمام :fun_oops:

الأتوبيس مش كاتب مكة المكرمة لكن كاتب لا إله إلا الله فبنعرف إنه رايح مكة :scenic:*







عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *[FONT=&quot]طيب تعرفى الأستيكرز دة بييجى منين عندنا هنا ؟*​​ *[FONT=&quot]مقاس فرخ الأستيكرز الأستاندر 1 م * 70 سم[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]لو بيصمم لزبون ستيكرز لشغله 20سم*20 سم = 15 قطعة / الفرخ[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]بيفيض معاه 10سم فى العرض تعمل (5) ستيكرز صلى ع النبى[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
> [/FONT]*
> *[FONT=&quot]لو طبع ( للزبون ) 5000 ستيكرز = 340 فرخ [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]تعمل معاه فائض 1700 ستيكرز ( ببلاش ) على قفا الزبون[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
> [/FONT]*
> ...



*على فكرة إحنا عندنا مش إستيكرات خالص
دا ورق A4 عادى جدا و بيلزقوه من جوة بالسلوتب

من غير ما يبان عليك 
أنا عارفة السبب :blush2:


*


----------



## صوت صارخ (26 أبريل 2014)

+إيرينى+ قال:


> *تصدق بأة أنا ليا حق عل فكرة
> 
> مسلم و مسيحى إيد واحدة :2:*



*المصريين صاروا شعب فاسد ...... رغم كل المظاهر الدينية المزيفة التي قرفانا في عيشتنا*


----------



## ياسر الجندى (26 أبريل 2014)

صوت صارخ قال:


> *و
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## صوت صارخ (26 أبريل 2014)

ياسر الجندى قال:


> صوت صارخ قال:
> 
> 
> > *و
> ...


----------



## +إيرينى+ (26 أبريل 2014)

ياسر الجندى قال:


> صوت صارخ قال:
> 
> 
> > *و
> ...


----------



## ياسر الجندى (26 أبريل 2014)

*وهذه هى الكارثة ..... الدين اصبح مجرد مظاهر .....*[/QUOTE]

المصيبة ياأستاذنا فى غياب القدوة الصالحة للنشئ فى البيوت والمصالح ودور العلم والعبادة إلا قليل


----------



## صوت صارخ (26 أبريل 2014)

ياسر الجندى قال:


> *وهذه هى الكارثة ..... الدين اصبح مجرد مظاهر .....*




المصيبة ياأستاذنا فى غياب القدوة الصالحة للنشئ فى البيوت والمصالح ودور العلم والعبادة إلا قليل 
[/QUOTE]

*القدوة, كما تدعوها, هى أحد مصادر الفساد ..... المظاهر الدينية هو الستار الذى تخفى خلفه فسادها .... الله ليس الهدف ليس .... بل السلطة والمال وباقى الأمور الأرضية ......هو الهدف*


----------

